# Borat: Cultural Learnings of America for Make Benefit Glorious Nation of Kazakhstan



## 7 Dying Trees (Nov 2, 2006)

Man, i don't think i've seen anything as funny as this in a long time! Borat is fucking awesome!

Anyone else here a fan?


----------



## djpharoah (Nov 2, 2006)

I love it when he sings the Kazakhstani National Anthem at an American Baseball game - and it just keeps going and going....

"I lika sex crimes - High Five" - Borat


----------



## Nik (Nov 2, 2006)

That looks like one of the funniest movies ever  

I'll be seeing it this weekend. The guy that plays Borat has MAJOR balls.


----------



## djpharoah (Nov 2, 2006)

Sacha Baren Cohen

Plays Ali G as well and is currently engaged to the red head from Wedding crashers.


----------



## Metal Ken (Nov 2, 2006)

"My sister, she is whore!"
"Why on earth does she do that?"
"Cause she like-a the money!"


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 3, 2006)

So far, the bits I've seen have been pretty damned funny. Gonna check this one out.


----------



## Lozek (Nov 3, 2006)

Saw it last night, it was superb. The bit where he walks back into the high society dinner party with the shit in the bag was awesome. And the guy at the rodeo was just classic.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Nov 3, 2006)

Dude, the wrestling bit was just almost too much too watch, that film is amazing!


----------



## Pauly (Nov 3, 2006)

Ha, gonna see this next week. He's already got his next film lined up, this time as the gay austrian(?) fashionista tv kids presenter thing.


----------



## Lozek (Nov 3, 2006)

7 Dying Trees said:


> Dude, the wrestling bit was just almost too much too watch, that film is amazing!



The bit that made me laugh was how, when they got in the lift, they were very placid like you always are in a lift, and then they kept on after they got out.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Nov 3, 2006)

Hmm, sounds like a good watch. I wonder if I can talk my girlfriend into seeing this instead of Saw 3?


----------



## Lozek (Nov 3, 2006)

would, my mate told me Saw 3 was awful, and he's usually easily entertained by bad horror


----------



## Rick (Nov 3, 2006)

I was really wanting to see it when I heard about it but every commercial I see, for some reason, makes me want to see it less.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Nov 3, 2006)

rg7420user said:


> I was really wanting to see it when I heard about it but every commercial I see, for some reason, makes me want to see it less.



Man, it's the funniest thing i've seen for ages 

I'd chance it, as long as you get all the tongue in cheek stuff 

The wizards sleeve bit made me piss myself


----------



## DSS3 (Nov 3, 2006)

Off to see it now, but I've had Borat quotes under my username for a loooong time .


----------



## kung_fu (Nov 4, 2006)

i just got back from the theatre. Pretty funny movie complete with loads of harry male full frontal nudity. I found it very funny, although i think it will ultimately ultimately die pretty quickly.



7 Dying Trees said:


> The wizards sleeve bit made me piss myself



 

man was i laughing when i heard that one


----------



## DSS3 (Nov 4, 2006)

Just got back... dear fucking christ - funniest movie. Evar.


Hangs like a-wizard's sleeve! LOL



"The taste of your testicles is still on my moustache.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 4, 2006)

DSS3 said:


> Just got back... dear fucking christ - funniest movie. Evar.




I just saw it tonight, and this is maybe the funniest movie I've ever seen. Jackass-meets-Benny Hill-meets-Dumb and Dumber. It is a frigging classic. The only problem with it, is I'm real good at impersonations, and now I can't stop doing Borat and saying "Hello. My name-a Borat. I like-a sex!" 

I HIGHLY doubt it will die off quickly. The theater was packed where I went to see it, for a 9:55PM showing. Everyone lauged their asses off, and really seemed to enjoy themselves.

The wrestling scene has to be witnessed to be believed.


----------



## DSS3 (Nov 4, 2006)

During the wrestling scene... Oh man - tell me if anyone else had this happen, too. when it first hit and people realized that this would be a full on nude wrestling scene, the only thing I remember hearing from the crowd was the sound of 100's of feet stomping on the ground - you know, that disgusted, oh my god holy shit wtf childish fit throwing stomp. I know I was doing it, but the sound was insane!


"Pamela Anderson, I am not attracted to you anymore!"




























"Not!"


----------



## kung_fu (Nov 5, 2006)

ya, they were all going nuts during that scene (no pun intended). I was in a weird state, i couldn't breathe man.


----------



## WayneCustom7 (Nov 5, 2006)

This is good to hear, I am a huge Ali G fan!


----------



## maliciousteve (Nov 5, 2006)

I love this film. I was almost in tears of laughter watching the wrestling scene.


----------



## Ripptyde (Nov 5, 2006)

"EAT MY ASSHOLE!"


----------



## DSS3 (Nov 5, 2006)

"You fuck my mother!"



I went and saw it AGAIN last night - fucking amazing the 2nd time, too! LOL



"How is my back pussy?"


----------



## Rick (Nov 5, 2006)

Just saw it. It definitely had some funny lines, but overall, I didn't like it that much.


----------



## DSS3 (Nov 5, 2006)

rg7420user said:


> Just saw it. It definitely had some funny lines, but overall, I didn't like it that much.



     

You have been deemed un-tr00.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 5, 2006)

This movie is more than just funny. It is profoundly sad and enlightening. 

Read this to understand. CNN Review on 'Borat' (It's getting rave reviews, from what I've seen, too. Our local paper, The Toledo Blade, give it 5 stars. And we have a terrific movie critic.)

Borat is kicking ass at the box office, too!


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Nov 6, 2006)

I predict a wave of children all a speak like a borat!


----------



## Shikaru (Nov 6, 2006)

I saw it last night, absolutely hilarious!  I'm definitely gonna have to see it again


----------



## WayneCustom7 (Nov 6, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cjuc4T7FqiA

Throw the Jew down the well...hilarious!


----------



## Karl Hungus (Nov 7, 2006)

I've updated my avatar in aid of this film.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 7, 2006)

^ E-rep, you son of Boltok the Rapist, you!


----------



## Karl Hungus (Nov 7, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> ^ E-rep, you son of Boltok the Rapist, you!



I like a sex crime. 

You like a sex crime?

High five!

Edit: Check out my location.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 7, 2006)

Is your pubis growing back nicely after the harvest?


----------



## Karl Hungus (Nov 7, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Is your pubis growing back nicely after the harvest?



You a want to touch?


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 7, 2006)

Heh. Did you see him on Conan (I think it might be on YouTube) when he tried to harvest Conan's pubis? Pretty damn funny.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Nov 7, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Heh. Did you see him on Conan (I think it might be on YouTube) when he tried to harvest Conan's pubis? Pretty damn funny.



No, but I saw him on Jonathan Ross, and they did actually feel each other's testicles.


----------



## kung_fu (Nov 7, 2006)

"you have to leave now or we'll call the police"

"Why? Did the retard escape?"


----------



## Karl Hungus (Nov 7, 2006)

kung_fu said:


> "you have to leave now or we'll call the police"
> 
> "Why? Did the retard escape?"



I loved that bit. Speaking of which, check out my user title.


----------



## Dormant (Nov 7, 2006)

Some friends of mine went to Kazakhstan on holiday a couple of years ago and every time they went into a restaurant they would say "It is a Nice!' and they got kicked out each time. It became a bit of a running joke. I can't believe it has taken this many years to finally make a film. 

Did you get the original show in the States? 

Here are some clips:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pyjg1KROlTo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yetM919-W0Q

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Wh7Tdzy5SE


----------



## metalfiend666 (Nov 9, 2006)

I went to see this with my girlfriend last night. Oh my god, how did they get away with it? The whole audience was pissing themselves with laughter. Definitely one of, if not the, funniest films I've ever seen.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Nov 9, 2006)

metalfiend666 said:


> I went to see this with my girlfriend last night. Oh my god, how did they get away with it? The whole audience was pissing themselves with laughter. Definitely one of, if not the, funniest films I've ever seen.



Agreed. There were parts where I stopped breathing I was laughing so hard.


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick (Nov 11, 2006)

Hehe I saw this today and laughed my ass off! The guy has balls of steel. The rodeo scene was unbelievable. His speech about bombing iraq so much that not even a lizard could survive in the desert  He even got a few claps for that!

"Make my day....jew"


----------



## DelfinoPie (Nov 11, 2006)

DSS3 said:


> You have been deemed un-tr00.




I used to watch Borat when he was just a short on the Ali G programme on channel 4, some of that was hilarious -- Before I went to see the movie everyone was pretty much saying what you're all saying now and I think it raised my expectations a bit much, overall it has some hilarious bits but I wouldn't say it was THAT funny.

One of my favourite bits was at the dinner party (a joke also done in the series but fuck it I still nearly pissed myself)

"What do you do?"

"I'm retired."

"You are a retard?"

I give it a month before everyone gets sick of the impersonations


----------



## Nick1 (Nov 19, 2006)

Just saw it with GHOSTrider! 

It was really funny! I havent seen anything that funny in a LONG time! Especially the hotel scene!! I nearly pissed myself!! Ill for sure get it on DVD.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Nov 19, 2006)

Saw it yesterday...Jesus, it was hilarious! I couldn't believe some bits of it...

The dinner party...


----------



## Nik (Nov 19, 2006)

Saw it today, and wow  The movie was extremely crude, but I just couldn't stop laughing throughout the whole thing (the audience, too). Seriously, one of the funniest movies I've ever seen  

And I didn't know what you guys meant by the foot-stomping until I saw the movie today. Sure enough, as the wrestling scene started, people started stomping their feet.

Sasha Baron Cohens has major balls to pull these stunts... dare I say even bigger than Stephen Colbert (who held the record until now  ) I nearly died at the end of the dinner scene when Borat says, "Did the retard escape?"


----------



## noodles (Nov 20, 2006)

"Does Jesus love my neighbor, Nushuktan Tulyiagby?"
"Yes, Jesus loves your neighbor, too."
"Nobody love my neighbor Nushuktan Tulyiagby."

"In my country, they would go crazy for these two...not so much, this one".


----------



## Leon (Nov 20, 2006)

when i heard that there were pending lawsuits with the filmmakers, i decided i had to see it. i did, and it was amazing!


----------



## Sebastian (Nov 27, 2006)

Just downloa.... saw it 
Great film ... Very funny...

Kazakhstan's language is similar to Polish...


----------



## Nick1 (Dec 2, 2006)

Cant wait till it comez out on DVD!


----------



## Mastodon (Dec 2, 2006)

Just got back from seeing it.

I have never in my life laughed that many times, or that hard, in a movie theater.

Gotta love the Richmond hicks and the religous zealots.


----------

